# What kind of tool do I need to create this?



## Beavoid (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...rizontal1-1-_-NA-_-100077700-_-N#.UQHImR3C1pp

I am trying to create a 5"X8' casing piece with a cross-section similar (doesn't have to be precisely identical, just want the rounded flutes) to the one in this picture, but can't find the proper router bit.

How would this piece be done? Would I need a custom fab'd router bit or could someone post a link or two to let me know what I need to create this?

Thanks!

(Which forum should this question be in?)


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Beavoid said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...rizontal1-1-_-NA-_-100077700-_-N#.UQHImR3C1pp
> 
> I am trying to create a 5"X8' casing piece with a cross-section similar (doesn't have to be precisely identical, just want the rounded flutes) to the one in this picture, but can't find the proper router bit.
> 
> ...


Hi - could do this with a couple of bits. The one in the first link will do 3 beads per pass. Stock on it's edge on a router table, to get more beads the bit height would neet to be changed. You need to scroll down the page to find the multi-bead bit. 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_bead.html

With this bit you can make as many as you want but will need to move the fence for each bead.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...s/bit_groove.html#Pointcuttingroundoveranchor


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

There is a company that makes a fat blade for table saws. The knives are interchangeable. It is sort of like the thing that Craftsman sold for Radial Arm Saws years ago. (Dangerous as H***.) 

As I recall from woodworking shows, this one is safer as the blades are mechanically locked in place and can't be thrown. It is really designed for a table saw that will accept a 3/4" dado set. It is expensive.... I'm thinking $275 for the blade and one set of knives. I think that additional knives were in the $100 range. I tend to bypass the booth as the cost seems to be beyond what I would want to pay.

The only other thing that I can remember was the anodized color was close to a reddish purple. 

To make a piece of molding similar to the link in your post, you would make 5 passes through your table saw, adjusting the fence between passes.


----------



## Beavoid (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok, so the shaping/molding tools are definitely out due to cost and complication. I am wondering now if the rip and biscuit would actually work. How thin can a board be before it is too thin to realistically accept a biscuit/glue method?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Beavoid said:


> Ok, so the shaping/molding tools are definitely out due to cost and complication. I am wondering now if the rip and biscuit would actually work. How thin can a board be before it is too thin to realistically accept a biscuit/glue method?


I don't think thickness would be an issue. An 8 foot long edge glue up would be for me though. I honestly don't think glue up is a optimum solution for your problem if for no other reason than it would take 4 lengths of premade molding to get one finished length. 

The picture is a molding profile I was playing with last summer. I did it with a small (1/8" radius) point roundover onto 1x2 stock on a router table. I used the technique 
I outlined in post #10 of this thread
_How to create this wood cross section?_ :smile:


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

How about a scratch stock, or something like it? Given the price of the power tools that will do it, I might opt for making my own hand tool.

I'd probably build a jig to keep the cutter perpendicular to the wood, and file the profile into a piece of sheet metal. It wouldn't be that hard a profile to make, and it would probably cut the shape quickly.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

I did a few fluted boards like that for a couple of bedside tables. I used a beading bit on a router table. Made two beads on some boards then glued them together to make a wide multi fluted board. It worked fine. I just had to be careful not to use too much glue to have squeeze out issue.
didn't even take very long but that would depend on how many lineal feet you need.
bob


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I was looking for something else and saw this:

http://www.freudtools.com/p-149-triple-beading-fluting-bits.aspx

With two passes and flipping the board you can get something very close to what you want.


----------



## gimmodog (Feb 3, 2013)

MLCS woodworking.com has the bit you are looking for, its called a 
multi-bead/reed bit. Item number 6493,8793,6499 and 8799 depending if you want 2 beads or 3, to get 5 like in your drawing you could use either one. I just ordered the 3 bead myself. You can find it on this page, 4th item down. 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_bead.html 

Hope I helped. Stan


----------



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

I made a cutter years ago to do just this. I made it out of tool steel. It last a long time. We used it in our molding machine. We could make a 1000 feet in oak before sharpening was required.


----------

